# Pink Day 06!



## Fate (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey all, i was asked to get some photos for the charity commite at my school. We have a "pink day" where we all have to wear something pink and donnate some money to cancer research. Here are just some of the pics!

The Carnations







More Carnations!






The Hand-over






The group 






Metal Flower






My friends


----------



## DeepSpring (Oct 21, 2006)

I think you have a great set there of a really important event.

The hand over stands out to me the most


----------



## W.Smith (Oct 21, 2006)

DeepSpring said:
			
		

> I think you have a great set there of a really important event.



If it is so important, it is a bloody shame everybody  especially Americans  is so pitifully prude they can't even bring themselves to _say_ the very word that is central here!

It is about the prevention of *BREAST* cancer in women!

Until you start to openly acknowledge a problem, it won't be dealt with properly.


----------



## Fate (Oct 21, 2006)

W.Smith said:
			
		

> If it is so important, it is a bloody shame everybody  especially Americans  is so pitifully prude they can't even bring themselves to _say_ the very word that is central here!
> 
> It is about the prevention of *BREAST* cancer in women!
> 
> Until you start to openly acknowledge a problem, it won't be dealt with properly.




And in men. Thanks for the comments


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 21, 2006)

I AM AN AMERICAN.... MY WIFE IS A TWO YEAR SURVIVOR OF *BREAST CANCER* AND WE DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM SAYING IT AT ALL.


----------



## Fate (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks mysteryscribe  I know this is a emotional subject for many.

P.S some comments on the photos would be appriceated.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay on the photo comment the presumably woman with the carnation in her blouse speak directly to the issue.....  I don't think there is a more defining photo here or maybe on this site in general.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 22, 2006)

I like them a lot! number 2 especially!


----------



## Nikolai (Oct 25, 2006)

W.Smith said:
			
		

> If it is so important, it is a bloody shame everybody &#8211; especially Americans &#8211; is so pitifully prude they can't even bring themselves to _say_ the very word that is central here!
> 
> It is about the prevention of *BREAST* cancer in women!
> 
> Until you start to openly acknowledge a problem, it won't be dealt with properly.


Such a shallow assumption. I've never met anyone that had any qualms saying the word breast, especially when used in context with cancer.

Beautiful shots too. Two and three I like.


----------

